
Life in a universe with 2 time dimensions - fanf2
https://plus.google.com/+johncbaez999/posts/4boRo5TQuop
======
vkuruthers
I've always wondered about a place where time had > 1 dimensions, it would
surely allow for some strange things to happen (e.g. something appearing out
of nowhere when it's time "vector" crosses my time vector")?

How do we know that we only have one time dimension in our reality anyway?

